# Anyone using a creampal machine



## Mgue67 (Dec 13, 2018)

Was in Baton Rouge for AHPA and saw the Creampal machines. Want to learn more about the machine from someone using it.


----------



## corwingriffin (6 mo ago)

and I want to know how many metric tons of honey are processed in one hour and how much it costs
- mod​


----------

